# Lancaster, Pa



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I thought that Prevish Gang was going to post this.....

Would any of our Mid Atlantic Group like to hook up in Lancaster, PA at Spring Gulch? Dates are Sept. 29 and 30. We know it is short notice, but we figured....Why Not?

Nothing formal, but Darlene did get the lady to block off 5 sites for us. It is just south of the famous Shady Maple......









If anyone is interested, post here and we can hook up.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey Tim,

OK we're in







Do I need to call, & give them a deposit?

Tami


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Just an FYI for you folks...

Try to get the sites that are up on the hill. If you ask when reserving, they will know what you mean.

They are much bigger and nicer than sites down on the flat.

That weekend is out for us.....archery opens on that Saturday, and Blake is away that weekend.

Steve


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Just an FYI for you folks...
> 
> Try to get the sites that are up on the hill. If you ask when reserving, they will know what you mean.
> 
> ...


She could not get sites up top together.....

Steve is right the top sites are much nicer......

Darlene has like the whole 300 row on hold for the next couple days.

Tami.....Wait a little and see. Right now it would be you, us and Darlene.....Mini Rally in the works....

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> Just an FYI for you folks...
> 
> Try to get the sites that are up on the hill. If you ask when reserving, they will know what you mean.
> 
> ...


She could not get sites up top together.....

Steve is right the top sites are much nicer......

Darlene has like the whole 300 row on hold for the next couple days.

Tami.....Wait a little and see. Right now it would be you, us and Darlene.....Mini Rally in the works....

Happy Outbacking!

Tim
[/quote]

Camping w/ Fellow Outbackers is ALWAYS a GOOD IDEA








OK, let me know when I need to call.

Tami


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Tami,
Call right away. She was very hesitant to hold anything. You will have to pay for both nights when you call. She gave me a price of 42.00/night minus good sam's discount. I don't have good sam's but I think Tim does. The lady I spoke with is Joan and just tell her that she spoke with me yesterday about the rally. I thought we might have as many as 10 folks to sign up at the time, but due to sports committments people aren't as ready to book as we thought. They will stragle in though I am sure.

Sorry Tim I didn't get a chance to post this last night. I was busy until after midnight and then this is the first break I had to come up here today since 6:30 this morning. Thanks for doing this for me.

Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OK Darlene did she give you any site #'s?

Tami


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey guys, it looks like we will be a week early. We are headed to Country Acres Bird in Hand, Sept 22-24. will be there for Thomas the Train. Probably won't be able to talk DW into that weekend also.

Will


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Will,

Do you know if Thomas will only be there that weekend?

Tami


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Tami

He is there Sept 16-24, we were going the first weekend but we are going to San Francisco, Ca 13-18.
http://www.strasburgrailroad.com/thomas.aspx

Will


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Will


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I am interested if there are any sites available. I'll ask the DH tomorrow morning when I talk to him. He wants to go to the Green Dragon. I know he has to go to NC but I am not sure if it is that weekend or not. What sites did you get?

Linda


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Would love to join you all since it's so to say in my back yard, but with football season on the way just not enough time

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I called & the reservation office was closed. I'll call again tomorrow, & let you know how I make out.

Tami


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

It's not that far from us - normally, but we will be at Acadia National park at that time.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Tami,
She told me sites 304,305,306,307,308,309,310,311,317,318,403 and 407 were available. Just start at 304 and lets see if we can fill it up.
Darlene


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Will they let us book one night? Zach has a soccer game Sat. morning and we might be up for a one night trip.

Gary


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> Will they let us book one night? Zach has a soccer game Sat. morning and we might be up for a one night trip.
> 
> Gary


Gary when I call tomorrow morning I'll ask









Tami


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> Will they let us book one night? Zach has a soccer game Sat. morning and we might be up for a one night trip.
> 
> Gary


I'm sure that would be okay. Thanks Tami for checking on that. I want to see the new trailer Gary.

Darlene


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

Wish I could join you, but one of our camping friends is in a Walk for Autism that Saturday morning and I already offered to help her with breakfast and then a BeerBQ later in the day after the walk.

Eat a Boston Custard donut for me at Shady Maple!!!


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Mother-in- law is still here so it is a maybe. Thought she would be gone already! I'll ask the wife and see if we can go. Our pool is almost done and I'm real sick of working on that crap while the outback sits in the side yard. I should go solo!

Mike C


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I just booked the upper sites.

I am in 1549 they have 1550 and 1529 in a triangle and 1527 and 1518 as well.....

The upper sites are much nicer...

Call an dbook now..

Tim


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OK I just called & switch my site from 306 to the "Upper Level"







Will be in # 1529 across from Tim. There aren't many sites available up there so call & make your reservation ASAP!

Tami


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

We won't be able to go. DH reminded me we had to go to the annual family cookout that weekend. Hopefully another time.

It sure sounds like it will be nice!

Linda


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Anyone else going to join the fun?????

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We are soo close to there!!!! The schedule is really full right now. We'll see what we can work out. Maybe we can just come and crash the party ?







What do ya think!?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

happycamper said:


> We are soo close to there!!!! The schedule is really full right now. We'll see what we can work out. Maybe we can just come and crash the party ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We were also thinking of stopping by on saturday to visit all
We'll see

Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

happycamper said:


> We are soo close to there!!!! The schedule is really full right now. We'll see what we can work out. Maybe we can just come and crash the party ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure. Why not......

Sorry we missed you in Richmond....We were waiting last night to meet you.

Heard you had a blast at the Sadler's..........

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> Sure. Why not......
> 
> Sorry we missed you in Richmond....We were waiting last night to meet you.
> Heard you had a blast at the Sadler's..........
> ...


Tim,
The Sadler Barn Party was a blast. But it pales in comparison to what the Outbackers can pull off.









Sorry we didn't get to meet up with you. Our bus got in just in time to see the "Bare Naked Ladies" . We needed to leave right after the race to get the bus back. Let me just tell you though the bus ride was a lot of fun. Great group of campers on that bus!!!

Did prevish gang tell you we converted some new Outbacker's? Keep a look out for 'happyman' to join and give 'em a hearty welcome!! Hopefully DH and I can talk tonight and decide what to do about joining you all at Spring Gulch.

Hope we get to meet soon .......


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry we missed you.

DARLENE!!!!!!

Have you made reservations????????

Anyone else?????

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Well folks I am going to bow out of this one completely....

I am scheduled to work the weekend of Otter Lake, so I have worked out a switch and he needs that weekend off.

But....it is only a 1 1/2 hour ride from the house....so I might drive up to say Hi to everyone.....

I wouldn't be able to leave till around 5:00...we will just have to see how it works out.

Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sure wish we could be there! But, alas, 9/22-23 is camping & 10/6-8 is camping & 10/20-23 is camping (and alot of driving)!

Have a great time. Just think of me, sitting at home, petting the OB, pining for the woods. No - really - don't worry about me......


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> Anyone else going to join the fun?????
> 
> Happy Outbacking!
> 
> Tim


We'd really like to make the trip to Lancaster, but will be in Virginia Beach for Rescue Squad convention 09/27 to 10/01. We're going to miss camping in the OB, but staying on the board walk in a nice hotel for a change won't be too bad.

Hope you all have a great trip.
Post pictures.

Mike and Lynn


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

That's a friday and Saturday. I will actually be in shoemakerville, pa on the 29th picking up my new 5'er from scheaffers. Unfortunately I won't have the family or anything else as I am in the process of empting my TT into the garage and will be reloading it on the 30th. Have a great time, maybe we'll meet on the 20-22 rally.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

nynethead said:


> That's a friday and Saturday. I will actually be in shoemakerville, pa on the 29th picking up my new 5'er from scheaffers. Unfortunately I won't have the family or anything else as I am in the process of empting my TT into the garage and will be reloading it on the 30th. Have a great time, maybe we'll meet on the 20-22 rally.


Thats great what time are you picking it up?

Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Anybody else up for this last minute opportunity????

There may even be steamed crabs.......

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Are you still going?

Gary


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Are you still going?
> 
> Gary


yes.............?????????


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> Are you still going?
> 
> Gary


Yeah ...........You mean your're NOT









WEEKEND WEATHER http://www.weather.com/outlook/recreation/...topnav_outdoors

Tami


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Don,

I have an 11am appointment for the 5th wheel hitch install and my paper wotk and pdi at 12:30 with Chris.

I am actually on the west coast, I had to go to vancover BC for work, drove down to seattle tonight and have a flight out tomorrow at 8:45 due in to NJ at 5pm. leaving NY betwen 7-8 am to make it by 11:30.

The construction on 78 can vary the time by an hour or better.

It will be a good cause as the Friday schedule of the new 5'er is actually my birthday so it's my present to me picking up the new TT. We will be camping out in the driveway this weekend to break it in.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great, Too bad its not later I would stop down and say hi 
By the way tell Chris We said to take good care of you during PDI









Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I guess I will give the update on the micro mini rally.....

We had a total of four Outbackers attend, three camped and one jumped the gates to get in!!!!

Highlander, RizFam and myself camped for the night, the campground was very nice but I was at the bottom of the mountain and they were at the top......It was a long ways and very steep!!!!

We enjoyed a dinner of steamed crabs, shrimp, rockfish, scallops, and steak...then the phone call came.....

Hootbob and his clan were at the gate and unable to enter...well we got them in and the visited for a few hours.

I had a great time, even though I was camping for less than 24 hours.....

Gary


----------

